# You wouldn't get me down that chunnel!



## StephandJohn (Sep 3, 2007)

I've never fancied the channel tunnel and now definitely wouldn't go. Those poor people must have thought they were going to die and I expect some of them will have post-traumatic stress for a long time. What a disgraceful shambles it sounds like.
We always use the ferry because I think it makes a really good relaxing start to the holiday.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

Steph said:


> I've never fancied the channel tunnel and now definitely wouldn't go. Those poor people must have thought they were going to die and I expect some of them will have post-traumatic stress for a long time. What a disgraceful shambles it sounds like.
> We always use the ferry because I think it makes a really good relaxing start to the holiday.


What in January, pass the sick bag!.


----------



## CurlyBoy (Jan 13, 2008)

*Ferries*

......we once returned on a ferry from Dieppe in "August" that had to steam up and down the channel for "4 hours!!!" because it was too rough to attempt entry to Newhaven. The worst experince I can remember
curlyboy :?


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

I have used both over the years, the worst I ever experienced was a ferry Dover Calais, it was so bad, as soon as we docked in France I had to pull up in the ferry terminal car park and was sick, tunnel was just dark with no view.

I have 3 return ferries booked and a chunnel return for 2010 so far, hopefully they will sort out the problems before I use the chunnel


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

Its a disaster for me. The co-pilot is claustrophobic and gets horribly seasick so she won't sail, she won't fly and she doesn't like the tunnel. It took a few years to convince her to go through the tunnel then they had the first fire! A few more years got her around again then they have the second fire even worst than the first! A few years more and I get her round again and they have another fire worse than the previous two. A couple more years got her confident again, even got the passports and booked on the mosel rhine shindig; now this! 
Somehow I think its going to be a hard sell! 

Graham


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

Steph said:


> I've never fancied the channel tunnel and now definitely wouldn't go. Those poor people must have thought they were going to die and I expect some of them will have post-traumatic stress for a long time. What a disgraceful shambles it sounds like.
> We always use the ferry because I think it makes a really good relaxing start to the holiday.


The tunnel is brilliant totally stress free, and one of the best ways we have ever started a holiday..........if you haven't been on it, sorry but I don't think you can actually judge what it is like to be in it, personally I don't see how they can have thought that they were going to die.............or indeed how on earth they will have post traumatic stress that us just unreal.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I suspect it is no more unsafe than the ferry. Yes there have been quite a few incidents over the years but don't forget Zeebrugge 

What is the difference between using London's underground and the chunnel?

peedee


----------



## DiscoDave (Aug 25, 2008)

we went dover calais last year with five other friends, the ferry broke down just outside calais and had to be tugged in.

for the return trip we all came back on the same boat but at different sailings, a few days appart (work!) each time it broke down and had to be towed in! 

there's pros and cons to any mode of transport!


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

peedee said:


> I suspect it is no more unsafe than the ferry. Yes there have been quite a few incidents over the years but don't forget Zeebrugge
> 
> What is the difference between using London's underground and the chunnel?
> 
> peedee


 The chunnel is better LOL


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Yup you have your own seat, loo and kitchen and of course with Tescos vouchers it ain't expensive. I only pay for the dog.

peedee


----------



## brimo (May 10, 2005)

We absolutely love the Tunnel, brilliant !!!

I feel sorry for the peeps who have had holidays disrupted these past few days, but post-traumatic stress? Come off it :lol:


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

I could imagine it could effect those of a nervous disposition quite badly  

You wouldn't have got my mother using it, she would have had post traumatic stress on a safe journey, wouldn't even use lifts.

peedee


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

Steph said:


> I've never fancied the channel tunnel and now definitely wouldn't go. Those poor people must have thought they were going to die and I expect some of them will have post-traumatic stress for a long time. What a disgraceful shambles it sounds like.
> We always use the ferry because I think it makes a really good relaxing start to the holiday.


Last time I was on the ferry, I thought it was going to sink.
Tunnel, smooth, quiet, 35mins.
Its for me every time


----------



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

Yes CliffyP, but if that 35mins s t r e t c h e d to seven hours........


----------



## EuropeanCampers (Mar 28, 2008)

I just hope the weather improves and they fix the bloody thing by next Wednesday!!


----------



## Briarose (Oct 9, 2007)

pippin said:


> Yes CliffyP, but if that 35mins s t r e t c h e d to seven hours........


It was the train side that had a problem.........if you were in your MH at least you can get on the bed under the quilt and read a book LOL.

I tell you what after a very long flight to lanzagrotte a few years ago, circling and couldn't land, then divert to a packed airport at Gran Canaria and landing approx 12 hours later with fingers and legs crossed LOL if that didn't give us post traumatic stress then a few hours in the chunnel would be easy.

I sometimes wonder what folk that haven't been on it visualise what it is like LOL one of the girls that work for me and I did you not, thought you would be able to see the fish swimming by :wink:


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

What amazed me on my first trip was not noticing the train was actually moving until it had been underway for at least 5 mins. There is the absence of the clickity clack, no vibration and it is soooo smooth  The dog didn't even wake up until we were underway again.

peedee


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Peedee

Rather be on the Chunnel any day (in the MH) than on London Undergound - which would mean that I'd be in London at work and not going on holiday!!!

Denise


----------



## snailsontour (May 1, 2005)

I worked in Calais for 15 months, commuting from Manchester weekly! Most of the that time I took the 35 minute Tunnel trip and it was fine. Now I've retired I always take the cheapest trip with our motorhome and my last return from Calais, on P&O, in November took four hours. I would always take the tunnel - if I could afford it!
Bob


----------



## orian (Feb 22, 2007)

GEH007 said:


> I just hope the weather improves and they fix the bloody thing by next Wednesday!!


I believe the problems involved the Eurostar passenger trains and not the carriages we travel in when using our motorhomes.

I prefer the tunnel to the ferry and I have used both over the past twenty years. At least the tunnel staff have never broken my indicator or damaged my caravan when I was a tugger.

I simply prefer the speed and smoothness of the tunnel.

What I don't understand about the recent events is why passengers were not evacuated via the central service tunnel.


----------



## clodhopper2006 (Aug 13, 2006)

You lot from down south don't know yer born! Try sailing from Aberdeen to Shetland in a February gale. Then you'll think your going to die! Especially whn they helpfully anounce on the PA whats cooking at breakfast time. :lol:


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

..... and being from then there Scotterland - you manage double helplings of brekkie just to get yer moneys worth. Ha! :lol: 

Southern Pussies I agree - am true Yarkshire lass short arms deep pockets and getting owt for nowt with them there Tesco's clubcard points ill do fa me!

Beats puke on a boat any day!

Greeny :lol:


----------



## bigtwin (May 24, 2008)

clodhopper2006 said:


> You lot from down south don't know yer born! Try sailing from Aberdeen to Shetland in a February gale. Then you'll think your going to die! Especially whn they helpfully anounce on the PA whats cooking at breakfast time. :lol:


If the crew are still cooking breakfast it isn't rough!! :wink:

Spoken as an Orcadian with experience in such things.

Ian


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Tunnel*

Oh come on, there are much worse disasters in the world. Post traumatic Stress my A*se. If they were in any fear of such an event they should have used ferries or flewn.

TM


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

We have never used the chunnel. Always thought it to be expensive.
Taken Russells tip. Aquired a Tesco credit card. I have purchased everything for christmas on it and have £100 + towards chunnel for 2010.

dave p


----------



## ThursdaysChild (Aug 2, 2008)

Nothing like a spot of PTSD for a TV interview and a compensation claim.
Usually clears up shortly after the cheque has been banked.


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

In the three times have used the chunnel have never paid for one yet used Clubcards and have got two more booked for next year already! Can't wait. Its fab feeling.

Greeny :lol:


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

I just wish ET would bring back the Points Plus scheme that was scrapped when the French coup took over the boardroom.

With that I managed to travel free and often Club Class for 3 years - when it ended and I had to use my points balance up, I had 6 crossings worth to use up.

Those were the days. <sigh>


----------



## brimo (May 10, 2005)

> Taken Russells tip. Aquired a Tesco credit card. I have purchased everything for christmas on it and have £100 + towards chunnel for 2010.


That's the way to do it :lol: That's the way to do it :lol:


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

pippin said:


> Yes CliffyP, but if that 35mins s t r e t c h e d to seven hours........


Go there and back a couple of times and you will soon get your time back. 

In normal times it crosses in a quarter of the time, you car/motorhome is not jammed in with other vehicles, they dont have to strap it down in bad weather. And when the sea is rough it as smooth as a babys bum. The loading is easier, the unloading is miles easier, approach direct from the motorway, leave straight onto the motorway.

Oh and for those who think its a short Cruise, believe me it is nothing like a Cruise


----------



## CliffyP (Dec 19, 2008)

CliffyP said:


> pippin said:
> 
> 
> > Yes CliffyP, but if that 35mins s t r e t c h e d to seven hours........
> ...


And if you want a rough crossing, try a Transatlantic, Five days of no other ships, birds, planes, together with three days of bad,bad weather where 80% of the passengers and crew dont come out :roll: :roll:

Ferries are cheap (and my wife says I do cheap very well) but the Tunnel is by far the best way to cross, unless your the type who thinks your holiday starts when you get to the airport, mine starts when I get to where I am going.


----------



## 127786 (Sep 9, 2009)

As someone who lived in Dover for many years and used all means of crossing the channel I would plum for the tunell anytime, apart from cost. I have great sympathy for all those caught up in recent events, including local residents who suffered a great deal of inconvenience.

As for those stuck in the tunell the media milked it for all they could choosing the hysterical, illogical people to interview and show to the world.


----------



## teensvan (May 9, 2005)

Best thing about a rough ferry crossing is there is always plenty of room at the bar. Then get the wife to drive. When I was a bit younger there was a few of us that used to have a friday night out on the Sally line from Ramsgate. 5 hour return crossing. Great fun on the dance floor in a force 8 gale.


----------



## Hovis (Mar 28, 2007)

peedee said:


> Yup you have your own seat, loo and kitchen and of course with Tescos vouchers it ain't expensive. I only pay for the dog.
> 
> peedee


I know this might sound daft, but how do you go about getting vouchers for the Tunnel, and what is involved?
Hovis :?


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Hi Hovis

Search forum someone posted guide other day 

joe


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Here*



Hovis said:


> peedee said:
> 
> 
> > Yup you have your own seat, loo and kitchen and of course with Tescos vouchers it ain't expensive. I only pay for the dog.
> ...


Look Here

Or just go straight to this one


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Media*



snowyowl said:


> As for those stuck in the tunell the media milked it for all they could choosing the hysterical, illogical people to interview and show to the world.


Did'nt they just!

And did you see that woman on the news
"there were children crying and throwing up, apparently".

You know that saying about dogs and owners, wonder if the same applies to parent and child. Imagine when that child becomes the next generation. What a winging, complaining sue the pants off anyone type.


----------

